# 420b oil pressure



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Caseman, My 420b is showing about 16 lbs. of Oil pressure. Is That enough?..Thanks..David


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

At idle or high rpm?? It's on the low side especially at high idle. You might try another gauge. Remember thats about as old as I am 
caseman-d


----------



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

Will do, thanks Caseman...David


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

David,
Try to find a 0-30 gauge that way you may get a better reading. 
caseman-d


----------

